# Which color lenses?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I was riding with the Tifosi AC Red lenses but they got scratched up so I'm going to replace them - http://www.amazon.com/Tifosi-Optics...1435595106&sr=8-2&keywords=tifosi+duro+lenses

Most of the trail that I ride is in the shade (wooded single track), but there's also multiple openings and I ride the road to get to the trailhead.

Is AC red a good all around color that blocks a bit of sun but still picks up trail details or would you recommend trying something else?


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd been wearing a Kaneon Kore with the copper lens for almost 10 years now. It provides great contrast. Especially in spring time and the fall. The young new green leafs and grasses got separated from the rest of the foliage and in the fall, the red and orange trees looked like they were in 3D! Even at almost 10 years old and scratched up the lens and contrast are still super sharp. HTH

YKN


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

I use the Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 and have the AC Red lens,it is a good lens for shaded areas.

It lets around 40% light through.
The clear lens lets in 95% light.
The Clarion mirror lens lets in around 10% light,i think thats as dark as Tifosi go!.

So you can see its pretty much in the middle of the pack with regard to how much light it lets through hence the name,AC = All Conditions  .

But my favorite lens is the Smoke Polarized at 12% its pretty dark but in the UK where the trails are wet most of the time it cuts so much glare off the wet surfaces its a great lens.

Theres the Fototec lens that changes from 32% to 12%,I've not tried those but could be an option!.

I've just ordered 3 new lens,another AC,Clarion Green and Clarion Blue Mirror Polarized.The Clarion lens have a coating that repels water so it will be interesting to see how they work!!

Edit.
Heres a link for the Duro lens that will give you all the figures,some of the light percentages are slighty different to the Dolomite 2s

https://store.prolens.com/tifosi-duro-replacement-lenses-p1487.aspx


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I like the photo chromatic lenses on my oakleys. They go from 10%-99%. They don't change fast enough for part of trail that looks like zebra stripes, where the light comes through the trees. A lot of people will argue that they won't work because of this, but the lenses takes the amount of uv light, and adjusts accoringly. Leaving me with the perfect amount of light. 

Before I had a cheap pair of sunglasses with around a 30% lense. I thought that was pretty well perfect for where I ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It made me tempted to get some higher end lenses and I've thought about getting some photo-chromatic lenses but they'd probably only adjust for less than 10% of my ride - because 90% of it is shaded single track. I also tend to break, scratch and abuse sunglasses so I replace them quite a bit. I went with the AC red again since I was happy with them last time, they're made for "All Conditions" and they're only $15.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

If you ride in shady conditions under the trees, look at a Persimmon colored lens. Works great in Santa Cruz...


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Tifosi's Backcountry Orange photochromic lenses are amazing in the woods. The contrast exposes so much detail it almost feels like things get brighter when you put them on. They get light enough on cloudy days and dark enough in the sun. I like the fit of my Flak Jackets better, but until Oakley comes up with a comparable lens, they stay in the car.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Brown lenses in my mountain bike shades every time. I've ridden in a few countries and lots of different conditions and the brown lens (most any shade) seems to give a better view of the trail and helps me pick out details easier. Anything gray has not worked well for me and I keep coming back to a brown tint and it seems to be better.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

JohnnyVV said:


> Tifosi's Backcountry Orange photochromic lenses are amazing in the woods. The contrast exposes so much detail it almost feels like things get brighter when you put them on. They get light enough on cloudy days and dark enough in the sun. I like the fit of my Flak Jackets better, but until Oakley comes up with a comparable lens, they stay in the car.


+1 on the Tifosi Backcountry Orange Photochromic lenses. I have been using these for years in all conditions. This tint works very well providing contrast and depth allowing you to see trail features.

I had the chance to compare these lenses with the standard smoke Tifosi lenses out on the trail. I had just obtained a set of Tifosi Ventoux glasses that came with three lenses. I wanted the Backcountry Orange so I ordered a set of those lenses separately. The glasses arrived in the mail first, the BC Orange lenses a day later.

I went on a ride with the smoke lenses in the glasses on the day I received them. I was riding along a level fire road with the sun behind me around 3pm in the fall. I was about to pass another rider who was stopped at the side of the fire road. He waved at me and yelled to stop. I had almost ran over a rattlesnake sunning himself on the road. I had not seen it, the snake blended in very well with the dirt of the road.

The next day the BC Orange lenses arrived. I went for a ride in the same area at about the same time of day, using the glasses with the BC Orange lenses. I was amazed at how the details of the trail just popped, the clarity was incredible.

I rode down the same fire road as I saw the snake the day before. I went about another 30 feet from where that snake had been before I saw a smaller one sunning itself on the road just like the other one had been. This time I was able to see the snake against the background of the dirt. It was exactly the same lighting and the angle of view was the same. Smaller snake, probably harder to see. The BC Orange lenses gave a depth which defined the edges of the snake against the road surface...the increased contrast made for a wider separation of the colored markings of the snake, making it easier to see.

Good choice of lenses, don't know why more sunglass makers don't provide something like this.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've just ordered a 2nd pair of Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 glasses,these have the Backcountry Orange Photochromic lens.
I was looking for a new pair of Oakleys for everayday use,but after comparing my polarized Oakley's with the Tifosi polarized lens,I couldn't see any difference in performace,both doing a great job of cutting out glare on wet roads and screen glare etc,I couldnt justify cashing out on the Oakley's and 35% off the price of the Dolomite 2.0's they were a bit of a bargin.

So its a pair of Dolomite 2.0 with polarized lens for everyday use and my old'ish Dolomite 2.0 for my bike and looking forward to trying 3 new lenses this weekend,the BC Orange Photochromic,the Clarion Green and Clarion Blue Mirror Polarized lenses :thumbsup:


----------

